# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چه رشته ای توی پیام نور بخونم؟؟ لطفا جواب بدین!

## parisa vp

سلام.. بین انتخاب این چند تا رشته موندم: زیست شناسی ، حسابداری ، روانشناسی ، حقوق ، زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی ، مترجمی انگلیسی
اینا رشته هایی هستن که توی پیام نور قبول میشم و تا حدودی بهشون علاقه هم دارم.. یکم درباره همشون تحقیق کردم ولی گذشته از اینکه بخوام آسون باشه، حقوق و بازار کار برام اولین اولویت رو داره. کسی اطلاعاتی درباره این رشته ها داره؟؟
درباره رشته مدیریت چی؟؟ حس خیلی بدی دارم.. لطفا کمکم کنین..  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## aliis

شما رتبه ات چند شده؟

----------


## parisa vp

> شما رتبه ات چند شده؟


30 هزار تجربی ، 10 هزار زبان.. حالم خیلی گرفته س!  :Yahoo (2):  
رشته هایی که نوشتم رو تو پیام نور قبولم.. موندم کدوم بهتره! :Yahoo (42):

----------


## aliis

بر حسب علاقه انتخاب کنید 
ولی به نظر من حقوق و روانشناسی بهتر از همه هستن.

----------


## ..زهرا..

*http://www.papyrus.ir/Pages/705/معرفی-گرایش-های-رشته-مدیریت-اهداف-دروس-آینده-شغلی-و-نیازمندیها*

----------


## Parniya

بازار کار حسابداری بهتره
فک نکنم زیاد اسون باشه ولی خب رشته خوبیه

----------

